# A New Egg and an Old Baby



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi again everyone,

Well, poor Tiny's sibling is continuing to grow and do well...s/he is now three weeks old and I'm amazed at how fast they grow! When should he start trying to fly/leaving the nest?

Meanwhile, today when I checked on the baby, Mom was sitting almost on top of him. She's never done this (since he was a nestling, anyway). I looked closer and...yep...a new egg, kind of wedged in the corner so both the big baby and mom are sitting on it. The "nest" is a mess...it's mostly poop and pine needles on concrete...not very attractive and certainly not very comfortable. I got a pigeon box but Mom seems to prefer the concrete-and-poop nest.

Do pigeons usually use the same nest while the older baby is still in it to incubate their new eggs? Is there any way to move mom to the pigeon box? 

I have to say, I think mom is a bit of a party girl. She's a bad housekeeper, she was flirting with a stranger male pigeon, and now she's forcing her older baby to share "setting" duties!

Bonney


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

well you cant move them that would put both the egg and the baby at risk. What I would do is take the egg out and do the same with the next. when the baby is ready to be taken away from thier parents then you need to remove the nest until she will move to the nest box (it is better for the parents and the babies.) If it comes to it you can lock her in the nest box and wait for her to make a nest there and then let her free fly the loft. any more questions?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*So pleased that family is still okay*

I'm so glad to hear that Tiny's big brother/sister is still well and growing. I think they still stay another week or two before they start getting too adventurous. 

Sounds like Mom has got a built-in baby (or at least egg) sitter!  
Pictures, please  

I'm sure you'll be getting some real advice soon on the pidgie lifestyles.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Bonney

Thank you for your continuing interest and concern over the youngster and mom. They are quite lucky to have you watch out over them.

Has the youngster shown any interest in his surroundings, has he been pecking at seed? He should be leaving the nest within a few weeks.*


Do pigeons usually use the same nest while the older baby is still in it to incubate their new eggs? Is there any way to move mom to the pigeon box? 

*Usually they will find another area to have a nest, but they make due with what they have if they can't find another nest. She will probably abandon the egg if the immediate surroundings of the egg has changed. I would still leave the box around, in case she does decide to take up residency there in the future.

I am wondering if mom is doing well, she may not be feeling well, or feeling secure where she is. If I were you I would replace the egg with a dummy egg, and also the next egg. She needs a break from baby duties and her other little one will soon be leaving the nest.*


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

I removed the new egg, boiled and replaced it  Candled it first, and it was freshly laid...no evidence of embryo so I didn't feel terrible but it is still a little sad. Anyway, Big Baby was out of the nest today and on the balcony next door with Mom for a short time so he seems fine and on his way to flying!


----------

